# loose bushings



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Howdy all, Well a while back I purchased the universal base turn lock Milescraft bushing set from lowes today I finally had some time to put it on and check out the system well I have a problem...its apparently the older set which i got i guess in this little town they don't clear the shelves enough to get the new product ... but anyway they are the all plastic bushings it appears the newer sets are part brass but i guess as long as the all plastic isnt an issue that's fine but.. 

The problem i have is about 6 out of the 10 lock in place and hold tight but the other 4 are just as loose as can be im afraid to even turn the router on cause i know the vibration will instantly shake it free and it will turn into a projectile any tips or hints that im missing? 

Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I have one or two of the older turn-locks ,if you take a center punch and put a dot/mark on the ends of the turn-lock it will deform it just a little bit and it will hold well..

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2815-jig-milescraft-turnlock.html
===========




newwoodworker said:


> Howdy all, Well a while back I purchased the universal base turn lock Milescraft bushing set from lowes today I finally had some time to put it on and check out the system well I have a problem...its apparently the older set which i got i guess in this little town they don't clear the shelves enough to get the new product ... but anyway they are the all plastic bushings it appears the newer sets are part brass but i guess as long as the all plastic isnt an issue that's fine but..
> 
> The problem i have is about 6 out of the 10 lock in place and hold tight but the other 4 are just as loose as can be im afraid to even turn the router on cause i know the vibration will instantly shake it free and it will turn into a projectile any tips or hints that im missing?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey bob thank you for replying just to make sure im understanding right, deform the ends of the red pieces not the base plate right? Im 99.9% sure thats what you mean but wanna cover that .1% and not screw something up for being silly and jumping in feet first lol


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

Your right on 

The center punch will push out/lift some of the red stock and make a bump to help lock it in place , many call it staking the item..like making a bolt/nut a locking type bolt/nut..

=========



newwoodworker said:


> Hey bob thank you for replying just to make sure im understanding right, deform the ends of the red pieces not the base plate right? Im 99.9% sure thats what you mean but wanna cover that .1% and not screw something up for being silly and jumping in feet first lol


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Great! thanks again bob


----------

